# New 2020 Outback 341Rd



## rbrownie21 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just a hello from a new member in Michigan. Just took delivery. 1st ever Keystone. Can't wait for the upcoming season.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats and Welcome!! Oh and pics?


----------

